
Samsung airs $10 million anti-iPhone ad during Super Bowl [video] - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2012/02/06/samsung-airs-10-million-anti-iphone-ad-during-super-bowl-video/
======
ssharp
This ad definitely left me wondering "why do I want a pen/stylus"? There are a
few cases with the tablets where I'd like to use a pen tool for input. I
largely avoid taking notes on a tablet for this reason (this is behavior I
could voluntarily change if I was more flexible on how I take notes), but why
would I need pen input on a phone? I've never personally ran into an issue on
a phone where I said "this would be easier with a pen". What are the use-cases
for this and why would it appeal to people?

For me, the ad worked on the level that I'm now curious about why this pen is
worth highlighting in a 3.5MM spot.

Regarding the insults to Apple users, this is something that is really
divisive. I remember when there was a "leaked" BlackBerry commercial a few
years ago that showed a black berry being shot through an iPhone. The spot
turned out to be fake, or it got canned and never aired, or something like
that. I remember there being a lot of people in the online tech community
being upset over this. They wanted to see Apple bleed.

But that was never a good marketing strategy for RIM. I'm trying to think of
the strategy behind this ad. Certainly, anyone devoted enough to Apple to
stand in line for their products thinks enough of Apple to a) not switch and
b) not to switch to a company who makes fun of them. Additionally, these
people likely buy into's Apples stance on styli being antiquated.

So the other strategy may be to position itself away from the Apple "fanboys".
Lots of people dislike Apple, and maybe making fun of those who do hit enough
of a confirmation bias button to make them seriously think of buying this
phone.

So overall, it doesn't seem like a great ad to get huge market share, but it
does seem to be positioning itself firmly on a segment, and hoping it can draw
in other segment share.

Personally, I don't get it.

------
bradleyland
Regardless of Apple's advertising history, I feel annoyed by Samsung's
approach here. As an iPhone owner, I don't feel complelled to switch phones
when I'm insulted. And yes, I recognize that Apple has taken this approach in
the past. I've never felt terribly good about it either.

------
RKearney
I'm not sure if anyone noticed, but Samsung actually superimposed the iPhone
FaceTime interface on the Samsung phone. Below are two images of it (sorry for
the poor quality).

<http://imgur.com/a/IB1mE>

~~~
glhaynes
Or is that their actual video chat app? (Which, if so, would obviously be a
copy of FaceTime.)

------
jonursenbach
Am I the only one who feels surprised that they spend 10 million on this?

~~~
tucosan
Well, they spent it on the airtime, not the spot I guess.

Nonetheless, the ad agency simply failed to highlight the possible use cases
of having a pen on a tablet/phone. Showing people writing names on the screen
with a pen fails to communicate the phones unique USP. Also, many people will
remember the times when they had to use the pen as a crutch on Windows Mobile
phones of the old days. So I guess many people will simply go, "what do I need
a pen for?" I believe Samsung should switch their ad agency asap.

~~~
mattmaroon
"Also, many people will remember the times when they had to use the pen as a
crutch on Windows Mobile phones of the old days."

And Palm OS. But the smartphone market back then was probably 1% of what it is
now. 99% of the people they're aiming that commercial at have no such
memories.

------
revorad
Has anyone here got a Samsung Galaxy Note? How is it?

------
pkamb
"If you see a stylus, they blew it."

~~~
smackfu
Touch for interface, stylus for drawing and notes. Don't see anything wrong
with that. I certainly don't use touch to do notes on my iPhone...

------
jsnk
Before someone preach the high and mighty status of Apple once again, I just
would like to remind everyone that Apple's pivotal moment in its history when
it aired Macintosh ad in 1984 with strong anti-IBM flair.

~~~
benihana
I don't really think that was the pivotal point in Apple's history.
Regardless, Apple, until a couple of years ago, was making those obnoxious I'm
a PC I'm a Mac commercials. Making anti-[the_big_guy_in_tech] commercials
seems to be what companies do do when they're the little guy. Not that I
personally find them all that effective. If you want to sell me electronics,
show me why the thing you're trying to sell is awesome, not why the things
you're competing against aren't awesome.

~~~
jonknee
You don't think the introduction of the Mac was a pivotal point in Apple's
history?

~~~
maxerickson
It's probably at least fair to argue that everything that happened before the
ipod was about equally important in the history of Apple.

But it sort of depends on how close a perspective is chosen.

------
playhard
Difference between Apple and Samsung commercials- Apple shows its
products,features and what you can do with it but Samsung shows people and
every other shit expect for their products. This ad does not make any sense!

~~~
functionform
Exactly, thats why I hate that commercial with the dancing mp3 player ppl, oh
wait...

~~~
tzs
Apple completely dominates MP3 player sales. No one else matters. Apple's iPod
ads just need to keep people thinking "iPod" when they think "MP3 player", so
their focus should be something that catches the eye and pushes the brand.

The market in smart phones and tablets is quite different, and thus the proper
kind of advertising is quite different.

